# Would you spend $600 on a robotic vacuum cleaner?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Haha no

Does your roommate have one of those lol?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Black And Mild said:


> Haha no
> 
> Does your roommate have one of those lol?


Yes. He is nuts. I just checked on amazon to see the price and it's $500-600. He has it set to vacuum his room everyday while he is at work. I hate the sound of vacuum cleaners and this thing takes 30 minutes to 2 hours to finish his room. Who the hell vacuums more than once a week? We don't even have carpet here. I want to throw water on this stupid robot. I hate neat freaks. :bah


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

:haha I'm not THAT lazy. Actually, when I was a kid my friend had one of those at her house. I remember I was always having to dodge it hahaha


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Yes. He is nuts. I just checked on amazon to see the price and it's $500-600. He has it set to vacuum his room everyday while he is at work. I hate the sound of vacuum cleaners and this thing takes 30 minutes to 2 hours to finish his room. Who the hell vacuums more than once a week? We don't even have carpet here. I want to throw water on this stupid robot. I hate neat freaks. :bah


 :lol

No. I wouldn't buy a robo cleaner (especially not for that price). I might buy one for a reasonable price if I had a large house with a lot of area that needed cleaning. But that would probably defeat the purpose because I doubt they hold much.

My dad vacuums every single day. Drives me nuts. But I can tell you the Dyson DC07 is durable and was thus worth every penny it cost new about 10 years ago or so.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Yes. He is nuts. I just checked on amazon to see the price and it's $500-600. He has it set to vacuum his room everyday while he is at work. I hate the sound of vacuum cleaners and this thing takes 30 minutes to 2 hours to finish his room. Who the hell vacuums more than once a week? We don't even have carpet here. I want to throw water on this stupid robot. I hate neat freaks. :bah


Do eet! :evil

Seriously, though, as much as I hate vacuuming (I have allergies), I wouldn't spend $600 on a robot vacuum cleaner. I'm not made of money.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

No.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

No, but I do kind of want a roomba.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

No, what a waste of money.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Disarray said:


> No, but I do kind of want a roomba.


Yeah, that's what it is.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hell no I'd rather spend that money on upgrading my computer or something.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I prefer just using a swiffer. Maybe vacuum or sweep once a month or so.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

well, if u've a job and don't have time to clean YES..... if no it's just waste of money esp in u r living in a tiny house/dorm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, BTW I saw this in a local newspaper for farrrrr less than 200.. (Made in China)


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd prefer a new laptop


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so anal about germs and cleanliness and whatnot, I'd probably end up on my hands and knees, pushing it around like a regular vacuum cleaner anyway.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

KYJE said:


> I'm so anal about germs and cleanliness and whatnot, I'd probably end up on my hands and knees, pushing it around like a regular vacuum cleaner anyway.


Do you live with roommates?


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Do you live with roommates?


A wife. We keep each other in check, for the most part.  A mid-level standard upright and some nagging has been good enough for us to keep our place clean. Haha.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

komorikun said:


>


Jesus Christ! I didn't know a Roomba costs THAT MUCH!

It should AT LEAST have a 5 year warranty for that price.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm not sure. I would love to have that kind of vacuum cleaner but it costs so much...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I would rather rip up the carpet and have hardwood floors everywhere.


----------



## jumakitty (Aug 10, 2012)

Am I the only one who loves vacuuming? I'm like a total child zooming around the room making race car noises and frightening my cat lol.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

komorikun said:


>


Not $600, no.

But in these parts, if you wait for the sale (and the sale happens regularly), you can get one for half that or less.

It's a pretty cool thing, but you still have to clean its moving parts. Fine if you have short hair. Not fine if your hair is almost two feet long like mine. Just gets wound up in the robot's feet.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

arnie said:


> I would rather rip up the carpet and have hardwood floors everywhere.


I vacuum my hardwood. It does a pretty good job, actually.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No. :bah


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

KYJE said:


> A wife. We keep each other in check, for the most part.  A mid-level standard upright and some nagging has been good enough for us to keep our place clean. Haha.


wife!!! and u say u 've sad???!! so how could u go to ur own wedding??!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd get one, and leave a robot cleaner for my apartment cause my roommates are slobs and never sweep the floors. I am always stepping on crumbs and ****. I would like one that recharges on its own and empties on its own as well.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm now getting passive-aggressive post-it notes in the kitchen. One on the counter and one on the oven saying, "Please keep this area clear/clean." I'm not sure which. I wrote on the note, "Keep what clear?" He saw it, crumpled the paper and went back to his room slamming the door shut on the way. I knocked on his door and he didn't answer it. Very weird..... Didn't respond to my text messages either. I don't get the oven thing cause I haven't even cooked in the past 2 weeks other than heating up mochi once.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

If I was rich.. Actually I'd rather just higher a maid to clean my whole house if I was rich enough to afford that.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope~ Better things to spend money on than that.


----------



## jumakitty (Aug 10, 2012)

pita said:


> It's a pretty cool thing, but you still have to clean its moving parts. Fine if you have short hair. Not fine if your hair is almost two feet long like mine. Just gets wound up in the robot's feet.


D: I have this exact problem as well. Super long hair, and I lose it like there's no tomorrow. This is a problem vacuuming and sweeping and...in any other situation you would not want to get hair in the middle of.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Not even if I had money to spare.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

My cat would be riding around on it, then the dogs would tear it up.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

God. I think he set it to thorough cleaning. It has been going on for 2 hours and 40 minutes now. I wonder if he could tell or not if I turned it off.

Oh yeah, the other roommate and I went in his room the other day while he was at work to have a look. He has a washlette in his toilet. That must cost a fortune here in the US. So apparently keeping a clean a-hole is very important to him too.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I would never buy one of these but a $1300 wertheim like my rich aunt has sure oneday...
its crazy how powerful it is


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

This is a washlette:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washlette
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=washlet


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I would rather lick my floor clean.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

A DJ Roomba would be pretty awesome. Jerry would just break it though. Dammit Jerry! But no, I would not get one


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

How do these things get into corners and tight spaces? 
If it worked well, which I doubt since it looks like a toy...Still no. But the fact it looks like it doesn't even do what it's supposed to only exacerbates the question why someone would buy it at that price.

I currently use a ShopVac powerful enough to swallow up a blanket, with a a wide brush roller attachment. I can run over quite literally anything with that beast, as long as it's not a solid object too big for the actual opening, it will devour it like a tornado. 
Sorry, a bit off-topic and descriptive..I really love that vacuum.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Just buy a Henry (or one of the other Numatic cleaners, which are all made in the UK and are superior to the Chinese-made cheap crap that people buy these days) and do the cleaning yourself like a non-lazy person.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Too bad this never happened:

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/orl/5112700681.html


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

They keep showing ads for the damn things, I keep wondering what happens when it comes across a fresh wet dog crap or the kid's puke?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no... because they blow instead of suck


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes if it did all my chores and made me a mean omelette.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Nope, same reason I wouldn't buy a dishwasher, I find it weirdly therapeutic cleaning stuff myself


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No. Waste of money.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, and my house is too cluttered at the moment for one to do much good.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Loosh said:


> Yes if it did all my chores and made me a mean omelette.


Damn, if it makes omelettes you can sign me up


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

no, vacuuming isnt that bad. its one of the least annoying chores imo


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, far too expensive.


----------



## Merkurial (Oct 12, 2016)

SD92 said:


> No, far too expensive.


Can't not to agree with you, even if this topic is old! :smile2: I saw many news about such robotic vacuum cleaners and they're really too expensive... Besides I'm not sure if they're so good as it's advertised :grin2:
Personally I prefer the classic models, like these canister ones here on cozzy, they're much cheaper and have good quality :smile2: I can't say that I like such type of cleaning very much but it's the best one when you have cats at home and you need to clean all that wool everywhere...:laugh:
For example, I use this one for many years and I still don't need to replace it with a new model :smile2:


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

i would just to see it run 

the technology in the neato's and dyson eye are pretty amazing!


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I had a roomba before. It works ok when it works. But most of the time it goes in circles in a small area. Very inefficient. And it doesn't vacuum well. I end up getting those water filtering ones. That also became a pain to clean. Eventually I end up getting the traditional vacuum into disposal bag ones from Hoover. It's been 5 years since and it still works like a charm. My dad has had the same model for more than 10 years and it still runs like beast.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

forgetmylife said:


> i would just to see it run
> 
> the technology in the neato's and dyson eye are pretty amazing!


 I'd like to use a hammer on them to get down to the nitty gritty of it all. Although (at least with the Dyson) they make a lot of their stuff out of that plastic that's almost indestructible. Too bad the technology inside them usually gives up after a few years and then it's a piece of expensive junk sitting there looking nice. Like that plastic smile on Dyson's face when he knows he's gonna get $500 for an overpriced Hoover.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

If I had the money, I would. But it would be a gift to my mom. She's old and retired. It would mean she not doing a lot of bending over or lifting things out of the way, or forgetting, etc.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'd like to use a hammer on them to get down to the nitty gritty of it all. Although (at least with the Dyson) they make a lot of their stuff out of that plastic that's almost indestructible. Too bad the technology inside them usually gives up after a few years and then it's a piece of expensive junk sitting there looking nice. Like that plastic smile on Dyson's face when he knows he's gonna get $500 for an overpriced Hoover.


pretty much agree

i hear the robot vacs are great except for the fact that they fall apart after a year or 2 of use and cost alot of money

All of Dyson's products are overpriced. They're like the Apple of vacuums lol. But I do love my macbook. At least it's durable has hell, doesn't get viruses, looks cool (main reason everyone buys an Apple product) and lasts forever...

As for a Neato or Dyson 360 eye, I Still would like to see one run and be amazed that I pushed a button and had my floor cleaned. Just gotta wait until I've got $600 or $700 to flush down the toilet.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

forgetmylife said:


> pretty much agree
> 
> i hear the robot vacs are great except for the fact that they fall apart after a year or 2 of use and cost alot of money
> 
> ...


 Or you could wait 20 years and all vacuum cleaners will be like that. And they'll all cost $600. Which won't be much by then. You might even have a flying car. Or a flying car that forces you to go where it wants you to go and never lets you drive because you don't know where you're going.

Apple products may or may not last forever but that doesn't matter because the new one will be out 6 months after you spent a thousand dollars for the current model. And everyone will want the new one because even though it's exactly like the old one (with fewer pesky features) it is still the thing to have because it's new.

Oh what am I talking about? I don't even vacuum anymore.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

best $600 ever spent, if you can get your pets to entertain you with it




























but seriously, nah I can't afford that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Cats HATE vacuum cleaners so 99% of cats would never go near it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Cats HATE vacuum cleaners so 99% of cats would never go near it.


 Dogs hate them too. Well, actually dogs love to hate them. If my dog was in my room and the door was closed and she heard my dad getting the vacuum cleaner out she went nuts at the door begging to get out so she could run in there and bark at the vacuum cleaner to let us know she hated it.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Dogs hate them too. Well, actually dogs love to hate them. If my dog was in my room and the door was closed and she heard my dad getting the vacuum cleaner out she went nuts at the door begging to get out so she could run in there and bark at the vacuum cleaner to let us know she hated it.


:lol


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Only of she's hot.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Twilightforce said:


> Only of she's hot.


I am really confused after reading that.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

It can't see the dirt it needs to clean, so I don't think it would work as well as a normal vacuum.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

$600 = £473. i could afford to, but considering for what it does what is just suck up dirt, then it overprices when a normal dyson does the job of cleaning just as well.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I wouldn't get one even if they were giving them away. I am not that lazy.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I can't stand doing chores. When i lived on my own I'd rarely vacuum and tidy up unless i knew someone was coming round. Most of the people i know including guys always kept their places impeccable. It must be some kind of mental disorder to be incapable of maintaining things in reasonable order.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I prefer just using a swiffer. Maybe vacuum or sweep once a month or so.


(someone bumped this thread.)


----------

